# Gibt es indizierte Arrays in Java?



## dirty-mg (17. Aug 2006)

Hallo liebes Forum,

gibt es in Java die Möglichkeit, eine Liste, Array o.ä. zu erstellen, welches als Index einen String übernimmt.

In PHP beispielsweise kann man ein Array mit Strings als Index initialisieren:

$array = array("Schlüssel1"=>wert);

Geht das auch in Java irgendwie?

mfg
Marcus


----------



## Wildcard (17. Aug 2006)

Du meinst also eine Liste mit key/value paaren?
Dafür gibt es das Map Interface. Konkrete Implementierungen sind zum Beispiel HashMap und HashTable.


----------



## dirty-mg (17. Aug 2006)

Danke! Ich hatte das irgendwann schon mal rausgefunden, aber leider wieder vergessen. Genau sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------



## kama (17. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

in PHP ist jedes Array ein *assoziatives Array*. Auch so sachen wie:


```
$array = array(1,2,3);
```
ist das gleiche wie:


```
$array = array(1 => 1 , 2 => 2, 3 => 3);
```

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------

